# How to change my username



## Leveebreaks (Nov 15, 2013)

Hellooooo

So yeah, I messaged Alex the site admin asking to have my username changed. It was a terrible idea to have my username related to my band ( which I am no longer wishing to promote  ) but there you go. Let's be honest too, it's a really bad username. Is there anyone else ( mods ) who can grant me my wish?
Do i put the name I want in this thread or pm someone??? I did do a search I swear on the topic, which is how I ended up messaging Alex in the first place.

Thankyou!


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2013)

If you emailed Alex, you just have to wait for him to do it, he's the only one who can.


----------

